# Acer Desktop Power Supply



## Warner08 (Nov 30, 2008)

I know I am in the right place, this forum is great btw, ray: I plan to upgrade my Graphics card to play some basics games like Pacific Storm, and I will have to upgrade my standard 250w PSU with something that will handle the card, I had contacted Acer Support and they pretty much said the only thing they could recommend was the same PSU, as not to damage other components of the PC. Does any one know if they use a primary PSU type; or could I go to my local Fry's and get one to upgrade my system? I have an Acer Aspire Am5100-U5201A Athlon 64X2 4400, 2.2 GH, 1GB mem. 
Thanks: Mike


----------



## Coco91 (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't know about Acer, but I just upgraded my PSU from 300 to 800 and no damage has been done (or noticed).

They normally tell you that stuff so you buy from them or something. I'd still wait for someone more reliable than myself to give advice on this, but unless your motherboard is really old, or really bad, then a good quality PSU shouldn't do any damage. Just make sure you have the necessary connectors.


----------



## TheShadowFl (Feb 12, 2008)

You say you have a local computer store?

If you're not a computer tech, you probably can't just look at the supply in your Acer and tell if it's standard or proprietary.

Then take out your old PSU and take it with you to the store.
Make sure you get a new supply of the same size and mounting and with all the necessary power cables.

There is no way that I know of, that a non-Acer power supply is going to hurt your computer.

Good Luck and Happy Computing!

The Shadow


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

why would a a non ACER psu hurt an acer machine?

The only thing I could say is that your comp would be better off without that crappy power supply

whats your budget?
you looking for ATI or nvidia or is fair game? ATI is cheaper now
ATI card - 4870 can play crysis on very high settings across the board $249 - $229 after rebate
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102796

psu - corsair 750 watt $104 - $69 after rebate
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

also can you post your system like the case size?
you might need a new case if your current one is too small


----------



## Warner08 (Nov 30, 2008)

I was looking at around $250.00 for both if possible, I have not really decided on a Card yet until I am sure about the PSU being able to handle it. The system I have is only a year old, it was mfg on 9-05-07 and as far as case size it is 7''x14''.


----------



## petergo007 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi
I hope my question falls under this category <sigh>
I have a 18 month old Acer T180 desktop with 2Gb memory and 350W PSU (I believe ) and an Athlonx2 duo processor, and Vista O/S.

About 2 months ago, I started getting BSOD, and or recovery error messgaes, so upon advice of one the wonderful tech support people here, I reinstalled Vista.

No more BSOD, but every day, my computer shuts off. It used to beep continuously, until I pulled the power cord out. Now it beeps just once.

Sometimes it goes straight into windows error recovery screen and offers me to Start Windows Normally" which I do , and then I am ok for another day.

Is this a PSU issue?

Can I easily remove the PSU to take to a electronics store and ask for an upgrade, or do I need to take the whole case and CPU?

thanks so much, cheers
peter g


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

@Warner08

ok so $250 for both

I'm gona change the PSU since its no longer on sale

and this video card
HIS 4850 
$165
after rebate $155
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161244

PSU
PC and Power Cooling
750w
$110
after rebate $70
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341011

before rebates
$275

After rebates
$225


----------



## Warner08 (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for the reply I should have updated here, replaced the old psu with a Corsair 650w http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005

and found a really cool card at Newegg http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150320

now it is unavailable for some reason, all worked out really great, not too much trouble with the install had to get a sata to molex adapter for the PSU, and had to move the HD up a slot to allow room for this big graphics card but all in all worked out really well, was able to handle Crysis on Med settings already finished the game now am looking for other things to throw at it:heartlove thanks for the advice and help guys:wink:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

go play Portal one of best puzzle games EVAH MADE!
I like what you got, good selection, although I would've got the 750w PSu for future upgrades but yea good choices!


----------

